
Xkcd font - varunagrawal
https://github.com/ipython/xkcd-font
======
timonoko
Ä and Ö look ugly:
[https://goo.gl/photos/EWbrvSjPvWMdrUqa8](https://goo.gl/photos/EWbrvSjPvWMdrUqa8)

~~~
timonoko
Checked out the font in Fontforge. Realized this is US-ASCII-font. Managed to
copy xkcd-A to Ä and also to add dots on it. But totally did not understand
how to save this new shit in OTF-format. I think I have used Fontforge
successfully before.

~~~
timonoko
Made it:
[https://goo.gl/photos/eCKocPNuH3fqRxMz7](https://goo.gl/photos/eCKocPNuH3fqRxMz7)

~~~
timonoko
[http://timonoko.github.io/jemma/xkcd-
Regular.ttf](http://timonoko.github.io/jemma/xkcd-Regular.ttf)

